# Salt fork limit changes???



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Wondering if anyone has any info about a possible size limit change for bass at salt fork? A buddy of mine is planning on scheduling a tournament there this year a said they were changing the size restrictions in mid summer, but i can't find anything about it anywhere....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

That would be good news


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

He said it would be a 4 fish limit. 2 over 15" and 2 under 15" to begin August 1st.... i'd say that would create some issues....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

I heard the same thing a while back but couldn't find any info on it


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

leave it at 15 in. all lake should be 15 in bass ..


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

The fifteen inch limit hasn't helped salt fork any.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ranger175a said:


> The fifteen inch limit hasn't helped salt fork any.


Agreed. There should never be a 20+ boat tournament that only has 1 fish brought to the scales on amy lake.... not even in ohio....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

firstflight111 said:


> leave it at 15 in. all lake should be 15 in bass ..


Then every lake would fish like a stunted farm pond....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ranger175a said:


> The fifteen inch limit hasn't helped salt fork any.


maybe you should come fish with me sometime then ..same as milton great lake ..move off the bank and fish deep water .

and use bigger bait's


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

thats because the amish dont carry rulers


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

firstflight111 said:


> maybe you should come fish with me sometime then ..same as milton great lake ..move off the bank and fish deep water .
> 
> and use bigger bait's


Then you should have the ability to make some pretty good money out there. But like i said before, when nobody's weighing fish, something is wrong.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

There is a proposal to change several of the lakes size limits. It's just being talked about now but it looks like it there will be some changes for Salt Fork, Highlandtown and possibly Seneca. Can't say whats proposed but I think it will help them all. In my opinion the 15 in. limit at Salt Fork hasn't done anything for the fisherie.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

If nothing else they are considering making the size limit for bass tournaments 12 inches if the fish are returned

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

If you dont like the 15 inch limit why would you go there.Next time that tournament rolls around let us know First Flight and I would like to fish it.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

PM me when you are going to fish a tourney at Salt Fork. Like to come out and see how the "experts" do. Just because I don't think the 15 in. limit has done anything for the lake doesn't mean I don't fish it. I've fished it since the first year it opened which I believe was 1970. I catch my share but still believe the 15 in. limit is a waste. JMO....


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

Im no expert but as a fisherman you know the more you fish a lake the more you learn.I also was around when they filled the lake up.I have pictures of the lake before there was water which helps out alot.I have blanked many times but did well others. If you would like to go sometime you are more than welcome to tag along sometime,you may even teach me a thing or two.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree with hatchetman. I won our club tx out there last year. Still say its the worst lake in the area for bass. They are all 12-143/4 inch. But that's what happens when you try to make a trophy fishery without feeding the bass. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

